# 1988 ford ranger 2.3l



## Justin25 (Mar 26, 2010)

I need to replace the cam and lifters on my ranger, Is there anything else I should change while I'm in there IE. cam bearings etc. Thanks.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Justin25 said:


> I need to replace the cam and lifters on my ranger, Is there anything else I should change while I'm in there IE. cam bearings etc. Thanks.


 
is this an uprade or repair?


----------

